# Adding turbo to my B6 Audi A4 3.0



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Greetings, 

I need some help. Just got a 02 Audi A4 and I am in *lOVE* with this car so far stock. I'm interested in adding a turbo to it in the near future and I'm doing some pricing now on that and a few other things. Any1 have any suggestions on turbocharging it? Is it better to buy a kit if there is one available for the 3.0 V6 AWD or buy the different components piece by piece? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

asap617 said:


> Any1 have any suggestions on turbocharging it?



Pull the motor 

Sell the crankshaft for $800-1200 USD to someone doing a 2.7TT motor build 

Sell the heads to someone else for $300-$400 for the pair 

Build a 2.0 20V motor to the desired hp goal you wish 

 

The 3.0 V6 is not a prime candidate for forced induction. You will get half way into the project and realize you are in over your head to the point where you will sell the car in parts and we dont want that happening right?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Issam Abed said:


> The 3.0 V6 is not a prime candidate for forced induction. You will get half way into the project and realize you are in over your head to the point where you will sell the car in parts and we dont want that happening right?


 right. 
custom setup for that could be as much as your car is worth.


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> right.
> custom setup for that could be as much as your car is worth.


 Thanks for the help guys....Yikes really? Ive been having a hard time finding allot of stuff like ECU Chip upgrades, cams, and power pulleys. How about a Supercharger?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there isn't anything out there reason. custom....


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> there isn't anything out there reason. custom....


 Ok. so custom setups are out the door. Do they sell complete setups or should i just look to do other minor mods to the engine? I really don't want to change the block out to another engine.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

this is the only company i know of that makes a supercharger kit. the rest will be custom made.... 

called G3 from PES. 
http://www.pes-tuning.com/


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> this is the only company i know of that makes a supercharger kit. the rest will be custom made....
> 
> called G3 from PES.
> http://www.pes-tuning.com/


 
Thanks so much for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

x2 about a 20v motor..... there just isn't much out there for a 3.0v6... 
Part the motor and use the$$$ to fund a 20v. Either way if you think about it you will have boat load more power than the 3.0 NA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2006)

that supercharger looks like a better option imo.. instant boost? 320hp? 4k? how much would 320hp cost on a 20v?-


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

75 shot of NOS wet baby!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

do exhaust tuning and intake first. Then look into supercharging, the PES kit looks good. But if your tech savvy you can prolly just make a centrifugal work.


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

joe'sGTI said:


> do exhaust tuning and intake first. Then look into supercharging, the PES kit looks good. But if your tech savvy you can prolly just make a centrifugal work.


Just added a GIAC Race chip, Neuspeed cat back and K&N filter. felt a difference as soon as i tapped the gas..!! It sux that i cant really do much to the engine with bolts on, etc. I may look for a 2.oT engine next year.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i spent 4k and i have close to 500awhp and that 4k is including my car that came with a 20v


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

boost_addict said:


> i spent 4k and i have close to 500awhp and that 4k is including my car that came with a 20v


I bet she hauls ass....


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

anyone ever do the s/c kit for the 3.0? there videos dont work :/


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Buy a S4.


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Buy a S4.


 Just got my USP, maybe swap would be the way ill stick with my 3.0.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

The PES supercharger is a very nice setup.

I actually had one of the few PES supercharged 1.8ts back in the day. Yes, you read that right. I later went BT when I wanted more.

1.8T ftw. :beer:

Don't even waste your time dreaming about the 2.0t FSI, tfsi, tsi, etc. they look good on paper, but are junk compared to the 06A 1.8t's.


----------



## kelodum (Jul 2, 2015)

*I do have something to cheer you up*

Turns out you can twin turbo this lovely engine. Send me an email at [email protected] I'll send you the pics and info.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Just put a 2.7T into it... they're readily available from tons of donor cars and it's been done many times over. And it's a direct swap hardware wise. Wiring side isn't that bad either.


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

NOTORIOUS VR said:


> Just put a 2.7T into it... they're readily available from tons of donor cars and it's been done many times over. And it's a direct swap hardware wise. Wiring side isn't that bad either.


This 100%


----------

